
Ask HN: How important is $language to Hiring Managers? - jasper1235
Hello fellow hackers and thank you in advanced for your time.  I need some insight about how hiring managers view the programming langues and experience on your resume.  Recently I had a company recruiter reach out to me to apply for a specific role managing&#x2F;developing a product where $language was at the forefront and $library was in use.  I&#x27;m very comfortable with the $language as well as using similar $library[3] that accomplish the same tasks API&#x2F;Routing just in other stacks.  In my honest estimation it would probably take less then one quarter to be up to speed and rolling but this was grounds for disqualification.  This is in a market where there is zero demand for $language and $library and this particular recruiter disclosed they have been searching for two months.<p>So, how important is $language to Hiring Managers?
======
JMTQp8lwXL
The answer is not generalizable but contextual to the company. A brand new
startup may have no opinions on technology (the choice is yours; nothing has
been built yet). A smaller company, with an established product, is likely
invested in $framework at this point -- and not looking to pivot. When
interviewing with some FANG's, you don't start with a hiring manager. You're
assessed for overall fit, and then team assignment happens in a separate
phase-- and the company is so large, there could likely be a team using
$yourfavoritetechstack.

